

IndexTank full-text search now available as a Heroku add-on - diego
http://blog.indextank.com/40/heroku-plug-in-now-available/

======
santip
If you are not much of a fan of ruby, you can also sign-up for a regular
account at <http://indextank.com/pricing>, it's free for the first month.

------
sassinator76
I looked at, I'd like to use it but I couldn't find the price, what will it
cost?

~~~
indextank_me
We are still working on setting the price for the Heroku-plugin. You get the
first month free. Going forward, we expect the prices to be in line with our
current packages <http://indextank.com/pricing>

------
spike-flaptor
Starts at 25 a month. Check out the pricing tab.

~~~
diego
That's not the add-on though, that's the regular api service.

